# Sticky  WARNING from Ernie Romers regarding phishing attempt...



## AlbertaTime

*Dear member,

I'm sorry to bother you like this, but this message is of the highest priority.

This morning I was informed by a member about a PM he received in which he was told that our site got corrupted. He was also asked to log in again. The text of this PM is below.

Unfortunately the PM is a phishing message. The link in the PM redirects to what seems our forum site, but in reality it is a copy!

If you clicked the link inside the phishing PM and you did log in to the fake site, then please be advised to change your password on forums.watchuseek.com ASAP!

My apologies for the inconvenience this may cause you.

I will report the phishing to the local authorities and hopefully they will be able to track them down and get that fake site offline soon.

Best regards,

Ernie Romers
Founder, owner
Watchuseek.com*


----------

